# New 12 ga barrel



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Just thought I'd share, it was on the doorstep of my new south Texas home.

Win 1300 12 ga, 2.75" or 3" with a 22" barrel and a Carlson's Dead Coyote choke tube. I'm pretty excited.

I intend to add open sights and a sling. Have considered a pistol grip butt stock but am not sold at this point.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sweet scatter gun!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE ! That should put some holes in 'em.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm thinking I'd better go check my doorstep.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice rig, might have to build a few extra doorsteps.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks good. I know a guy on this site that makes slings


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Now If I could find some time to get away from the new job to go play.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> Looks good. I know a guy on this site that makes slings


Fred, I've definitely consider this, still trying to figure out what outcome I'm trying to achieve.

Can sling studs be drilled into the synthetic stock the same as wood or is there a special kind?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

U can drill the hole in the buttstock w/ no prob. Before u drill the forend, u may wanna check to see if there's an endcap available (aftermarket?) that has or will accept a swivel stud. Tolerances are usually pretty tight inside of the forend--moving parts colliding w/ swivelstud or nut might ruin a hunt.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Scotty D. said:


> U can drill the hole in the buttstock w/ no prob. Before u drill the forend, u may wanna check to see if there's an endcap available (aftermarket?) that has or will accept a swivel stud. Tolerances are usually pretty tight inside of the forend--moving parts colliding w/ swivelstud or nut might ruin a hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


Thanks. I'd definitely do a cap with a swivel. There are several cap/stud kits available just wasn't sure if I could anchor to the synthetic.


----------

